
Cheaper LED Bulbs Make It Easier to Switch Lights - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/21/technology/personaltech/cheaper-led-bulbs-make-it-easier-to-switch-lights.html?ref=business&gwh=8C79BBE39BCFFBAF0DE5BBB86DDEB4F0&pagewanted=all
======
jseliger
One bulb is missing here: Switch LEDs, which have been much-hyped (see
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/11/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/11/switch_led_bulb_the_long_awaited_light_bulb_is_finally_here_is_it_worth.single.html)
for an example) but are also very nice (I have two). At $50 a pop from Amazon,
the 75W version isn't cheap, but it's probably the nicest LED bulb I've seen.

